
Steve Bannon as WH chief strategist (Preibus is Chief of staff) - bobosha
http://www.cnn.com/2016/11/13/politics/donald-trump-reince-priebus-white-house-chief-of-staff/index.html
======
woofyman
Bannon's Alt right website Breitbart.com headline:

Bill Kristol: Republican Spoiler, Renegade Jew

[https://www.google.com/amp/www.breitbart.com/2016-presidenti...](https://www.google.com/amp/www.breitbart.com/2016-presidential-
race/2016/05/15/bill-kristol-republican-spoiler-renegade-
jew/amp/?client=safari)

Edit: not sure if that was before or after he took over Breitbart

~~~
gscott
I believe he is not day to day running the website any more but another person
is who goes to extremes on the headlines to get more clicks. Even more extreme
I mean.

------
nabla9
Robert Mercer (Renaissance Technologies hedge fund) is connected to Trump in
so many ways:

\- Keep the Promise super-PAC (supported Ted Cruz)

\- Defeat Crooked Hillary PAC

\- Cambridge Analytica (Trump started using their services)

\- Kellyanne Conway

\- David Bossie

\- Breitbart News Network and Steve Bannon ($10 million equity investment
according to sources)

Hedge fund CEO bought himself a president? How The Space Merchants (1952,
Frederik Pohl and Cyril M. Kornbluth) of him.

